# Sylvesta



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Will be looking for his special indoor home in afew months time.
Described as timid untl he gets to know you, strictly no children or other pets as he tends to get bullied.

He was found in a shed along with 13 other cats, possibly 1yr old (approx), not sure what breed he is, he is gaining weight now and can be neutered soon.

He needs a quiet home where he can be left to settle in his own time.

He has needed to have his coat shaved due to matts but will have his lovely coat back again ready for his new home.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Oh what a darling!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

He is a sweetie, ive tried so hard to get him to come round but hes nervous, i think the rescue situation of other cats isnt helping him.
When i go in the pen he just shakes in the corner poor boy so he needs a home that understands he needs time, im sure he will come round and be a loving cat in the right home.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

would you be able to put him in a foster home where he could learn to trust humans? then re-home him when you are sure he is ready. mind you, then you have to find a foster home which probably isn't easy either


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Problem is finding a foster home who doesnt already have cats but if there is one available i will gladly take it.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Problem is finding a foster home who doesnt already have cats but if there is one available i will gladly take it.


yes i know what you mean


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

Hes even more lovely in real life than his picture shows. I do hope someone can take him soon.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Im not great with photo's  but he is better in the flesh look wise.


----------



## lisamae (May 28, 2013)

Hello
I think I have the perfect home for Sylvesta. No children, cats, dogs or noise. I live a quiet existence, and I know when to leave cats alone when they're not in the mood for company.
Are you still looking for a forever home for her? I'm looking to adopt one adult cat companion who may otherwise have a hard time finding a calm, extra spoiled.

Thank you.
Lisa Mae


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Lisa Mae - why not fill in the adoption form on the website? Grace Haven Rescue


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi LisaMae,

Sylvesta is a male, please do fill in the adoption form so we can then arrange a homecheck. Thankyou.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Poor little guy! How did he end up in a shed?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Byb had 13 different types of cats in her shed, some females was pregnant, sadly 2 we lost but some have already been rehomed.
Rspca was going to take them but didnt gain access before i took them.

There was Bengals, Siamese cross bengals, well allsorts.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Absolute little stunner! Beautiful colour.


----------

